# Bentley & I entered our first Obedience Trial this weekend



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Well done and congratulations!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Nicely done! And Bentley looks so lovely in that clip.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Congratulations! Showing is fun. I am happy for you and your dog. I haven't shown at Nashville TN dog training club. But, here's the thing about trial venue reviews. Two people can have completely opposite experiences at any location. My rules for summer trials:

1. Is it air-conditioned?
2. Is there an actual floor and not dirt.

If those two conditions are met, I will enter. The more trials you enter, the more you begin to build up a sense of, "That's a great place to trial." and "Eh, if I like the judge I'll enter." And, "Nope, not going back there." The same with judges, too. "I'll cross state lines to show to *__*." "If local, I'll enter." "If *_* is the judge, I'll find somewhere else."

All of this is personal. For example, on July 16th, I'm showing in a building where I know there are tiny gremlins that pop out from the emergency exit in the corner of the ring. We've shown there several times. We've scored well there. But the gremlins in the corner are a problem. I'll have to work extra hard to get past that corner and pray the rally sign is a left turn and not any kind of sit. That's my experience, and my dog. If you asked other people about the venue, they would not mention it. 

So, on the 4th of July, plan on showing. I'll be showing. We can cheer for each other. The only way to know if it's a good place to show is to go. So... GO! And keep going. BN awaits. And I know you can do it. Onward!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats on that Q. I agree with Click about requirements for a trial site. If you are on FB you can get a lot of that info in a couple of groups there. There is one for reviews of trial sites and if you don't see anything for the place you want to go, just join the groups and ask. There is also a judges review group. My experience thre is that if you ask about people who are generally well liked they mean it, but if you ask about someone and get no replies there is a don't show to this person message in there that is probably worth listening to.

One other thing I would say is make sure you train on a floor surface that matches what you will be showing on.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

That’s why we don’t show where there are dirt floors. I would never get Noelle’s attention. Sniff, sniff, snifffffff…


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Congratulations!! 🎉


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks everyone, we registered for the July trial in Nashville. It will be on rubber floor which is what our Home club has.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations. That's a score worth smiling about. Bentley looks spiffy and happy with his results too. Good job.

Have you volunteered to help during a trial? If you can, volunteer to work as a ring steward - they will show you what to do. You learn so much listening to table stewards as many like to discuss what they saw that was great and the mistakes. Also you'll get to know the knowledgeable people at your club who will root for you when you enter trials and will give you valuable feedback on your performance.


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Huge congratulations. That's a score worth smiling about. Bentley looks spiffy and happy with his results too. Good job.
> 
> Have you volunteered to help during a trial? If you can, volunteer to work as a ring steward - they will show you what to do. You learn so much listening to table stewards as many like to discuss what they saw that was great and the mistakes. Also you'll get to know the knowledgeable people at your club who will root for you when you enter trials and will give you valuable feedback on your performance.


Yes I stewarded immediately after this pic, was my third time working as a ring steward. Our chief ring steward is super helpful and started in obedience in 1975. He’s a huge help to newcomers! I will be working as show chair for an upcoming trial, that should be an experience


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Congratulations! 🥳


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Rug Guy said:


> will be working as show chair for an upcoming trial, that should be an experience


 that’s wonderful, yes it will be an experience


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

So here are the results from the Nashville obedience trail for Bentley
197, 2nd Place
192.5, 2nd Place (title)
197.5, 1st Place (insurance leg)

Looking forward to August to trial for novice A
























































Last pic is 4 of the 5 EOC members competing in Nashville


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Love seeing Bentley lounging in the hotel room like the superstar he is! Well done.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Great teamwork. Congratulations on your new title and all those placement ribbons.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats! Lovely pictures of you both in addition to the ribbons you are coming home with.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations to you and Bentley. An impressive bunch of ribbons!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

That's the way you do it! Yay for both of you! Onward! Onward!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

What a great team you are 😊!!! Congratulations 👏!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Love to see those ribbons - congrats


----------

